# I'm not sure



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Is 2 tablespoons of Pumpkin per day for a 7 pound Chi, too much? 
Is 1 tablespoon per day of yogurt too much for a 5 pound Chi?
I put Sunshine on pumpkin this morning. Yesterday I saw her scoot her bottom on the floor. I didn't see anything else unusual but about 3 years ago she became very constipated and it was horrible and I'd rather just put some pumkin with her kibble.


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

I give my Goldens one tablespoon, and they’re 60 and 80 pounds. 
Same for yogurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

This is what I don't want. Feeding them too much of pumpkin (specifically) or yogurt. Maybe I'll give them a teaspoon of yogurt and pumpkin. 
I wasn't aware that a golden could weigh 80 pounds.


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Ari1405 said:


> This is what I don't want. Feeding them too much of pumpkin (specifically) or yogurt. Maybe I'll give them a teaspoon of yogurt and pumpkin.
> I wasn't aware that a golden could weigh 80 pounds.




Yup, a teaspoon is better. I’d start every other day. And don’t be surprised by the orange poop!!!🤣

Yup, Golden males can be 65-75 lbs per the AKC standard. Max is a tiny bit pudgy right now. Emma is at AKC standard at 60 lbs. They’re big doggies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I gave Sunshine and Buddy Bear a tsp. this morning with their kibble. I actually like the idea of every other day. So one day I can do yogurt and the next day I can do pumkin. Until the can of pumkin finishes. Eventually I'll probably give it Jojo and Jr as I know it's just a healthy add on. I've given my dog's pumkin before and never seen orange poop but I'll keep an eye out. As Buddy Bear did poop a bit of orange pieces since I'm giving him fresh carrots. 
I definitely didn't think that they were that big. One day I do plan on getting a larger breed of dog since I've always only had Chi's and Chi mixes. But that's many more years from now so I have a lot of time to think about it.


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Ari1405 said:


> I gave Sunshine and Buddy Bear a tsp. this morning with their kibble. I actually like the idea of every other day. So one day I can do yogurt and the next day I can do pumkin. Until the can of pumkin finishes. Eventually I'll probably give it Jojo and Jr as I know it's just a healthy add on. I've given my dog's pumkin before and never seen orange poop but I'll keep an eye out. As Buddy Bear did poop a bit of orange pieces since I'm giving him fresh carrots.
> I definitely didn't think that they were that big. One day I do plan on getting a larger breed of dog since I've always only had Chi's and Chi mixes. But that's many more years from now so I have a lot of time to think about it.




If you ever decide to go with a larger dog I can tell you that Labs and Goldens are perfect family dogs. Strangers are friends they haven’t met yet. And they are super friendly with other animals. 

This is Max, alerting me to a robin with a broken wing. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I contacted Chobani telling them how long can I leave yogurt in a tupperware in the fridge once I open the single serve cups 
Their response:
Thank you for reaching out to us. Chobani products are free of preservatives and proper food safety is a must. If properly refrigerated, our yogurt products will last until the date listed on each individual container. With all varieties of our single-serve options, we recommend fully consuming at the time it's opened. If you should only need to use a little, we recommend that you keep it sealed tightly and use within 24 hours. 
So I'm expected to use it within 24 hours and they only eat a tsp. 
I'm hoping it won't do them bad long term. But I'd be insane to throw out majority of the yogurt every 24 hours.


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh wow. 
Have you tried Dannon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Qbnkelt said:


> If you ever decide to go with a larger dog I can tell you that Labs and Goldens are perfect family dogs. Strangers are friends they haven?t met yet. And they are super friendly with other animals.
> 
> This is Max, alerting me to a robin with a broken wing.
> 
> ...


Aww thats adorable! That's coming from someone who has 4 dogs that will and have actually chased birds in the yard and will actually hurt/and sadly kill them. 
Labs have always been one of those dogs that I have considered. I wouldn't necessarily need a "family" dog. But after my 4 dogs I'd love to have a dog that is happy to meet strangers lol


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Qbnkelt said:


> Oh wow.
> Have you tried Dannon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've only bought before the "kid" version of dannon but I'll look into it


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Ari1405 said:


> Aww thats adorable! That's coming from someone who has 4 dogs that will and have actually chased birds in the yard and will actually hurt/and sadly kill them.
> Labs have always been one of those dogs that I have considered. I wouldn't necessarily need a "family" dog. But after my 4 dogs I'd love to have a dog that is happy to meet strangers lol




That’s so funny because I saw Taquito tree a squirrel!!! Those little legs were GOING!!!!! Max was looking at him like “Dude, chill, that’s just Fred.”🤣
I had started out looking at Labs when my border collie girl died back in 2009. I managed to run into a phenomenal Golden breeder who had me go through an application process that was more intense than if I’d been adopting a human child. Long story short I got both my Goldens from her. Max and Emma are cousins. They share one grandparent, Mr. Bojangles. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thats really funny 
Wow that must have been some application.
I wouldn't necessarily want a "purebred" as they tend to have high prices although I totally understand that you get for what you pay for. Shelters are also always full with dogs needing homes.
Mr. Bojangles is a handsome fella


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

I saw this and thought of you. 
Looks like one tsp. 
http://ohmydogholisticdoggery.blogspot.com/2011/05/benefits-of-yogurt-for-dogs.html?m=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you! 
I wasn't aware it's also recommended for dogs with food allergies. Jr can't have no "grain" dog food and also for whatever reason eggs. He LOVES them but within an hour he'll vomit and not feel well every single time. So I've stopped giving it to him since. And he also gets very itchy skin due to his allergies. And apparently it helps with diarrhea.
A tsp is perfect for my little ones.


----------

